# Neue Lüfter müssen her



## Ini (11. Februar 2010)

*Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Guten Abend,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig, mir schien dieses Unterfourm am geeignetsten für meine Frage bzw mein Anliegen. 

Also, ich habe mir vor nicht all zu langer Zeit ein Cooler Master RC690 mit einem Window gekauft, zuvor hatte ich ein Raidmax Saggitarius.

Beim Cooler Master waren 3 Gehäuselüfter dabei, ( 1x Front, 1x Seite und 1x Hinten), des weiteren hab ich 2 Gehäuselüfter des Raidmax übernommen welche nun oben am Cooler Master platziert sind. Es sind alles 120mm Lüfter.

Nun bin ich mir erstens wegen des Airflows nicht sicher und 2 wollte ich nach und nach alle Lüfter austauschen. 


Frontlüfter: Zieht Luft ins Gehäuse
Lüfter an der Seite: Zieht Luft ins Gehäuse
Hecklüfter und Lüfter oben: pusten Luft aus dem Gehäuse
NT: Zieht für den eigenen Zweck Luft von außen, quasi zur Selbstkühlung

Nun kühlt der Frontlüfter irgendwie nur die Festplatte, für mehr hat er keine Power. 

Als erstes würde ich gerne den Front, den Seiten und den Hecklüfter austauschen wollen. Nur die stellt sich die Frage, welche Lüfter nimmt man wenn man Leistung und Ruhe haben will? 

Ich habe mich schon mal ein wenig umgeschaut und bin auf diese Lüfter gestoßen.

->>Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 im 3er Set

->>Nanoxia FX12-1250 (bulk)

->>Xigmatek XLF-F1253

Wie sieht es mit deren Leistung und deren Geräuschpegel aus? Die Meinungen sind ja verschieden was das angeht. Sind bei dem Nanoxia eigentlich Entkoppler dabei? Die gefallen mir eigentlich recht gut. 

Freue mich über zahlreiche Antworten.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

BeQuiet Silent Wings 120mm oder 140mm  die sind supi  Danke beQuiet


----------



## Clonemaster (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

also ich selber hab 4x den nanoxia und ich kann mich über deren geräuschpegel nicht
beklagen, haben auch nen anständigen luftdurchsatz und sehen dazu auch noch gut aus.
entkoppler sind auch dabei - wobei ich glaube das es die auch ohne zu kaufen gibt, also musst
halt schaun, der in deinem link hat glaub ich kein weiteres zubehör, bei mindfactory gibts 
das zubehör, da ist auch ne lüftersteuerung dabei, kostet aber ca. doppeltsoviel.

leise sind auf jeden fall alle, da kommt es eher auf deine preisvorstellung drauf an und
welches design du bevorzugst. noiseblocker wären halt von der qualität auf jeden fall am 
besten.


----------



## BigBoymann (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

xigmatek ja, aber nur mit lüftersteuerung
nanoxia, eher nein
noiseblocker kA

empfehlen kann man die be quiet und die noctua


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

ganz klar die Noiseblocker!

Klar sehen sie nicht so schick aus, wie die Xigmatek's und die Lüfter von Nanoxia, sind aber im direkten Vergleich qualitativ aus einer anderen Welt. Alleine schon das Lager der billigen Xigmatek's und Nanoxia's sind deutlich zu hören. Vor allem bei niedrigen Drehzahlen hört man deutliches schleifen. Der Geräuschpegel ist in sämtlichen Drehzahl-Bereichen deutlich höher.

Wenn du auf eine extravagante Optik verzichten kannst / möchtest erwartet dich mit den Noiseblocker-Lüftern klar das bessere Gesamtpaket!

Klar sind diese Noiseblocker nicht das nonplusultra, aber für den Preis, das beste, was du bekommen kannst. Noch besser wären diese hier:

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2 - 120mm


----------



## Hendrix !!! (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Habe 1 Noiseblocker NB-Blacksilent XL2 Rev.3 140mm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und 3 Xigmatek XLF-F1254 Blackline LED Lüfter 140mm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besstelt.
Werde den  Noiseblocker vorne rein machen 2  Xigmatek oben 1 hinten.
Vom Noiseblocker hoffe ich das er mit der Lüftersteuerung schön leise ist.

du musst mal nach den werten von den Original Lüftern schauen und danach Kaufen besser geht immer !


----------



## Ini (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> also ich selber hab 4x den nanoxia und ich kann mich über deren geräuschpegel nicht
> beklagen, haben auch nen anständigen luftdurchsatz und sehen dazu auch noch gut aus.
> entkoppler sind auch dabei - wobei ich glaube das es die auch ohne zu kaufen gibt, also musst
> halt schaun, der in deinem link hat glaub ich kein weiteres zubehör, bei mindfactory gibts
> ...





DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> ganz klar die Noiseblocker!
> 
> Klar sehen sie nicht so schick aus, wie die Xigmatek's und die Lüfter von Nanoxia, sind aber im direkten Vergleich qualitativ aus einer anderen Welt. Alleine schon das Lager der billigen Xigmatek's und Nanoxia's sind deutlich zu hören. Vor allem bei niedrigen Drehzahlen hört man deutliches schleifen. Der Geräuschpegel ist in sämtlichen Drehzahl-Bereichen deutlich höher.
> 
> ...


Die Lüftersteuerung wird dann wohl so ein Teil für die Slotblende sein, sehr unattraktiv mMn. Nanoxia sieht halt echt gut aus. Wenn man nur mal die Werte vergleicht nehmen die sich alle so gut wie nichts, klar jeder hat ein anderes Hörempfinden, aber woher kommts das manche sagen <20db(A) sind laut und manche sagen das ist Flüsterleise. Denn wie gesagt P/L sollte auf jeden Fall stimmen, wenn eine schöne Optik dabei ist kauft man natürlich gerne.

Mir sind gerade die SWiF2-1201 von Coolink ins Auge gefallen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Lüftern? 

Ich glaube die richtigen Lüfter zu finden ist wie ein Autokauf. Lieber lange suchen und am Ende zufrieden sein als einen Fehlkauf hinlegen.


----------



## Clonemaster (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

jo lüfter sind n rießen thema, was man eigentlich nicht denkt..
also die Coolink von denen du grad geschrieben hast, da hab ich grad einen 
in der hand xD aber in der 80mm ausführung. Zu dem kann ich nur sagen das
er bei mir mit 800rpm seeeehr leise bzw unhörbar war, aber auch nicht wirklich 
viel luft bewegt hat.. dafür sieht er ganz gut aus..

es stimmt schon wie DeFenSoOOoR gesagt hat, das die Noiseblocker viel bessere qualität
als die xigmatek oder nanoxia haben, aber die sind teurer und wenn du desing auch bevorzugst...

1er der nanoxia läuft bei mir per slotblenden-steuerung, der rest auf ner anständigen
lüftersteuerung von scythe.. die sind leise, kühlen und schaun gut aus, auserdem sind
sie deswegen vorallem gut im preis/leistungs verhältnis.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Eigentlich meinte ich den Airflow: 96 m³/h wie viel Luft sie rein saugen oder raus pusten. 

Ich glaub jeder Hersteller von Gehäusen bringt ja eigene Lüfter mit ?

habe für den Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - gedämmt passene gesucht ( oben ) und zum Schluss bin ich doch bei den vom Hersteller gelandet.


----------



## Ini (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> jo lüfter sind n rießen thema, was man eigentlich nicht denkt..
> also die Coolink von denen du grad geschrieben hast, da hab ich grad einen
> in der hand xD aber in der 80mm ausführung. Zu dem kann ich nur sagen das
> er bei mir mit 800rpm seeeehr leise bzw unhörbar war, aber auch nicht wirklich
> ...



Naja gut die 80er von Coolink bewegen tatsächlich nicht viel, laut den Werten.
Die 120er haben ja bessere Werte, da dürfte also auch was kommen, oder nicht? 



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich den Airflow: 96 m³/h wie viel Luft sie rein saugen oder raus pusten.
> 
> Ich glaub jeder Hersteller von Gehäusen bringt ja eigene Lüfter mit ?
> 
> habe für den Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gedämmte Gehäuse » Xigmatek Utgard Midi Tower - gedämmt passene gesucht ( oben ) und zum Schluss bin ich doch bei den vom Hersteller gelandet.



Habe mal rausgesucht was meine Lüfter so für Werte haben:

Speed: 1200 RPM
Airflow: 44.03 CFM
Noise: 19.8 dBA

Aber man merkt so gut wie gar nicht das die etwas bewegen, außer beim Hecklüfter, da kommt ein bisschen was, ich denke aber das die Gitter da etwas stören.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

jaja.. die Herstellerangaben 

1. Vergleichbar sind nur (und wenn überhaupt) Lüfter-Drehzahl und Airflow. Selbst da gibt es schon extrem unterschiedliche Ergebnisse von Herstellerangaben zu real gemessenen Werten.

2. Die Hersteller-Angaben über "Lautstärke" kann man sowas von vergessen! Wie misst der Hersteller? Vertikal oder horizontal zur Lüfternarbe?! Wo misst der Hersteller? Labor oder alles im geschlossenen Gehäuse?! Aus welcher Entfernung misst der Hersteller? Mit was misst der Hersteller... Also diese Liste kann man ewig weiterführen...

Vergleichbar sind die angegebenen Werte niemals und werden unter Garantie auch geschönt.

Erst wenn ihr die Lüfter live gehört habt, könnt ihr euch wirklich ein Bild davon machen, ob sie "leise" sind oder nicht. Ich kann wirklich sagen, dass die Xigmateks nicht leise sind (im Vergleich zu den Noiseblockern). Aber hier mit irgendwelchen Herstellerangaben anzukommen und dann noch zu behaupten, der Lüfter wäre leise... Klar ist das subjektiv, aber jedem dürfte klar sein, dass qualitativ bessere Lüfter (damit auch teurere) sich auch in der Lautstärke stark von billigeren Produkten unterscheiden.


----------



## Ini (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> jaja.. die Herstellerangaben
> 
> 1. Vergleichbar sind nur (und wenn überhaupt) Lüfter-Drehzahl und Airflow. Selbst da gibt es schon extrem unterschiedliche Ergebnisse von Herstellerangaben zu real gemessenen Werten.
> 
> ...



Man lernt halt doch nie aus. Danke! 

Es fällt mir trotzdem noch sehr schwer mich zu entscheiden, je mehr man sucht desto schwerer wird die Entscheidung. :/


----------



## esszett (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Es fällt mir trotzdem noch sehr schwer mich zu entscheiden, je mehr man sucht desto schwerer wird die Entscheidung. :/



kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen... ging mir - nachdem ich mehrere jahre nur am laptop gewerkelt hatte und dann doch wieder einen tower-/desktop-pc haben wollte - genauso... obwohl ich mich nie durch herstellerangaben (ver-)leiten liesz und alle moeglichen tests im netz zu allen moeglichen lueftern las, griff ich dennoch bei mehr als einem luefter voll ins klo (auch bei recht teuren modellen wie noctua und silenx)...

nach mittlerweile mehr als zwei jahren habe ich nun endlich einen luefter gefunden, der m.e. preislich nicht zu den teuersten, aber technisch zu den besten gehoert: be quiet! silentwings... in jeder position einbaubar, ohne dass das lager irgendein geraeusch von sich geben wuerde; wunderbare skalierbarkeit; gehen runter bis auf <400rpm; ausreichendes foerdervolumen in einem halbwegs durchdachten system...

apropos durchdachtes system: lass den seitenluefter weg 


grueSZe


----------



## Uter (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

ich würd dir auch die Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm ans herz legen... gibts auch als 140er...

die silent wings sind auch nicht schlecht und vor allem sehr leise (die nb's aber auch  ) aber sie fördern relativ wenig luft und sind auch noch ein euro teurer...

von der optik her sind die (wie ich finde) nicht sooo toll aber dafür sind sie wirklich so ziemlich das beste auf dem markt... außerdem beleuchten kann man ja auch noch mit kaltlichtkathoden


----------



## Ini (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



esszett schrieb:


> kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen... ging mir - nachdem ich mehrere jahre nur am laptop gewerkelt hatte und dann doch wieder einen tower-/desktop-pc haben wollte - genauso... obwohl ich mich nie durch herstellerangaben (ver-)leiten liesz und alle moeglichen tests im netz zu allen moeglichen lueftern las, griff ich dennoch bei mehr als einem luefter voll ins klo (auch bei recht teuren modellen wie noctua und silenx)...
> 
> nach mittlerweile mehr als zwei jahren habe ich nun endlich einen luefter gefunden, der m.e. preislich nicht zu den teuersten, aber technisch zu den besten gehoert: be quiet! silentwings... in jeder position einbaubar, ohne dass das lager irgendein geraeusch von sich geben wuerde; wunderbare skalierbarkeit; gehen runter bis auf <400rpm; ausreichendes foerdervolumen in einem halbwegs durchdachten system...
> 
> ...



Ich könnte doch den Lüfter an der Seite nach Unten bauen oder? Würde das etwas bringen? 

Ich tue mich nur mit diesem Gitterkrams schwer, da will kein Lüfter halten...oder ich mache es einfach ganz ab, hab noch gutes Pollenschutz-Vlies da. 



Uter schrieb:


> ich würd dir auch die Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm ans herz legen... gibts auch als 140er...
> 
> die silent wings sind auch nicht schlecht und vor allem sehr leise (die nb's aber auch  ) aber sie fördern relativ wenig luft und sind auch noch ein euro teurer...
> 
> von der optik her sind die (wie ich finde) nicht sooo toll aber dafür sind sie wirklich so ziemlich das beste auf dem markt... außerdem beleuchten kann man ja auch noch mit kaltlichtkathoden



Sind 96 m³/h jetzt wenig, oder wie darf ich das interpretieren?


----------



## esszett (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Ich könnte doch den Lüfter an der Seite nach Unten bauen oder? Würde das etwas bringen?
> 
> Ich tue mich nur mit diesem Gitterkrams schwer, da will kein Lüfter halten...oder ich mache es einfach ganz ab, hab noch gutes Pollenschutz-Vlies da.



der hineinsaugende luefter auf dem boden wuerde den kamineffekt beschleunigen, was sicher ganz gut ist, da du ja offenbar diagonal versetzt im deckel noch einen weiteren luefter hast, der rauspustet... ich wuerde es einfach probieren und bei bedarf das loch unten dicht machen (das loch im boden verpflichtet nur zum regelmaeszigen saubermachen )...





Ini schrieb:


> Sind 96 m³/h jetzt wenig, oder wie darf ich das interpretieren?



ich denke ja, dass die luftfoerdermenge voellig ausreichend ist... selbst wenn sich diese zw. den lueftern um ein paar wenige m³ luft pro stunde unterscheidet, wirst du es nur sehr wenig bis gar nicht an den temperaturen merken (mein betagter und eingestaubter 120mm-1200rpm-papst hat die cpu bedeutend leiser auf die gleiche temperatur gekuehlt wie der hochgelobte noctua nf-p12 mit besonders hohem druck und unglaublichem foerdervolumen *blabla*...

grueSZe...


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



esszett schrieb:


> der hineinsaugende luefter auf dem boden wuerde den kamineffekt beschleunigen, was sicher ganz gut ist, da du ja offenbar diagonal versetzt im deckel noch einen weiteren luefter hast, der rauspustet... ich wuerde es einfach probieren und bei bedarf das loch unten dicht machen (das loch im boden verpflichtet nur zum regelmaeszigen saubermachen )...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu hab ich doch mein tollen Pollenschutz-Vlies 

Ich hätte hier noch Papst-Lüfter von vor 5-6 Jahren die mal locker 44db(A) machen und du in 5 Metern Entfernung immer noch ordentlich Luft abbekommst. Aus alten Multiplexern. 

Wenn ich den seitlichen Lüfter weg nehme und der Lüfter an der Front mit seiner Leistung kaum in den Innenraum kommt, wo bleibt die Kühlung?


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Ich empfehle dir die Noiseblocker XL1 - mit ihren 13 db eine wunderschöne Ruhe . Hab 3 Stück aufm Radi meiner WaKü, dazu nen XK1 (140mm) in der Front und ein weiterer XL1 kommt demnächst in mein Heck hinein. Hört man einfach nicht. Wunderschöne Teile, ziehen gut Luft - würde ich mir immer und immer wieder kaufen 

Die XL2 sind mit 21db schon heftig....das würde ich überdenken. Xigmatek XLF empfehle ich auch nicht, sind recht laut mit ca. 20 db. Hab einige durch. Auch Sharkoon Silent Eagle 1000 ist recht laut mit 19db. Noiseblocker machen ihrem Namen alle Ehre


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Ich bin immer ein wenig skeptisch was den Luftdurchlass angeht, schließlich soll die Luft ja strömen 

Aber 13db(A) + Entkoppler, klingt schon sehr ansprechend.  

Find es ja schade das der Tacens Ventus so gut wie überall aus dem Sortiment genommen wurde.


----------



## jenzy (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



esszett schrieb:


> nach mittlerweile mehr als zwei jahren habe ich nun endlich einen luefter gefunden, der m.e. preislich nicht zu den teuersten, aber technisch zu den besten gehoert: be quiet! silentwings... in jeder position einbaubar, ohne dass das lager irgendein geraeusch von sich geben wuerde; wunderbare skalierbarkeit; gehen runter bis auf <400rpm; ausreichendes foerdervolumen in einem halbwegs durchdachten system...
> grueSZe



und welcher ist es genau?


----------



## esszett (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Dazu hab ich doch mein tollen Pollenschutz-Vlies
> 
> Ich hätte hier noch Papst-Lüfter von vor 5-6 Jahren die mal locker 44db(A) machen und du in 5 Metern Entfernung immer noch ordentlich Luft abbekommst. Aus alten Multiplexern.
> 
> Wenn ich den seitlichen Lüfter weg nehme und der Lüfter an der Front mit seiner Leistung kaum in den Innenraum kommt, wo bleibt die Kühlung?



deine papst-luefter wuerde ich nur empfehlen, wenn der pc in einem anderen raum steht 

zum thema luftstrom, kann ich nur sagen, dass bei sinnvoll angeordneten lueftern folgendes hilft: mach's gehaeuse zu...
im ernst, einen brauchbaren luftstrom hast du dann, wenn die komponenten waermer werden, sobald du bspw. die seitentuer oeffnest... bei mir macht das im idle bei einigen komponenten 3 bis 4°C aus... da die bei mir verbauten gehaeuseluefter (mittlerweile be quiet silentwings 140mm) mit weniger als 400rpm kreiseln, merkt man bei geoeffnetem gehaeuse fast nichts von einem luftstrom - dadurch aber, dass das gehaeuse geschlossen und auszer an den luefteroeffnungen abgedichtet ist, stroemt die luft vollkommen ausreichend schnell von vorn nach hinten... resultat: kuehle pc-innenraumtemperaturen bei luefterlautlosigkeit...

und genau in diesem aufgabenbereich trennt sich schnell die spreu vom weizen, weil bisher alle luefter (bis auf die be quiets (ueber die noiseblocker kann ich nichts sagen, weil mir die multiframe-serie zu teuer ist und daher nie ein exemplar im warenkorb landete)), die ich mal verbaut habe, mehr oder weniger starke nebengeraeusche mit sich brachten - diese nebengeraeusche hoert man nicht, solange sie durch das erzeugte luftrauschen ueberdeckt werden... sobald das luftrauschen aber weg ist, bleiben bei den meisten lueftern ein schleifen, ein rattern, ein brummen, ein klackern - wirklich nervtoetend, wenn aus dem rechner sonst kein geraeusch kommt...





jenzy schrieb:


> und welcher ist es genau?



120mm usc
120mm pwm
140mm usc

alle getestet, alle als perfekt fuer ein silent-system empfunden, alle behalten, alle verbaut...


grueSZe


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



esszett schrieb:


> deine papst-luefter wuerde ich nur empfehlen, wenn der pc in einem anderen raum steht
> 
> zum thema luftstrom, kann ich nur sagen, dass bei sinnvoll angeordneten lueftern folgendes hilft: mach's gehaeuse zu...
> im ernst, einen brauchbaren luftstrom hast du dann, wenn die komponenten waermer werden, sobald du bspw. die seitentuer oeffnest... bei mir macht das im idle bei einigen komponenten 3 bis 4°C aus... da die bei mir verbauten gehaeuseluefter (mittlerweile be quiet silentwings 140mm) mit weniger als 400rpm kreiseln, merkt man bei geoeffnetem gehaeuse fast nichts von einem luftstrom - dadurch aber, dass das gehaeuse geschlossen und auszer an den luefteroeffnungen abgedichtet ist, stroemt die luft vollkommen ausreichend schnell von vorn nach hinten... resultat: kuehle pc-innenraumtemperaturen bei luefterlautlosigkeit...
> ...



Der Rechner ist generell dicht, ich öffne ihn nur selten mal um den Staub zu entfernen, auch wenn es nicht viel ist. Bei meinem alten Raidmax musste ich das Gehäuse im Wochentakt "schrubben".  

Ich war ja bis Dato immer der Meinung "Ach, nimmst einen Lüfter mit 20db(A) +-5db(A) und einem m³/h Wert von >90 und damit hat sich die Sache.!"

Nur die Sache ist, ich kann mich immer noch nicht so ganz damit anfreunden das niedrig quasi besser ist. 

Zumal es auch immer ein wenig Überwindung kostet für einen guten Lüfter über 12 Euro/stk auf den Tisch zu legen. Mensch bin ich schwierig. ^^


----------



## esszett (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Der Rechner ist generell dicht, ich öffne ihn nur selten mal um den Staub zu entfernen, auch wenn es nicht viel ist. Bei meinem alten Raidmax musste ich das Gehäuse im Wochentakt "schrubben".



je langsamer luefter drehen, desto weniger staub kommt uebrigens ins gehaeuse 




Ini schrieb:


> Ich war ja bis Dato immer der Meinung "Ach, nimmst einen Lüfter mit 20db(A) +-5db(A) und einem m³/h Wert von >90 und damit hat sich die Sache.!"
> 
> Nur die Sache ist, ich kann mich immer noch nicht so ganz damit anfreunden das niedrig quasi besser ist.
> 
> Zumal es auch immer ein wenig Überwindung kostet für einen guten Lüfter über 12 Euro/stk auf den Tisch zu legen. Mensch bin ich schwierig. ^^



niedrig ist ja nun nicht zwangslaeufig besser - es ist nur schoen und vor allem leise, wenn niedrig auch gut kuehlen kann... mein q9550 ist uebertacktet (@3400mhz) und wird unter volllast von 2 120mm-silentwings gekuehlt, die mit maximal 900rpm laufen (werden per software geregelt) - kein einziger kern uebersteigt in allen mir bekannten stresstests (prime95, linx, intel burn test, core damage, thermal analysis tool) die 50°c-marke... wozu also schnellere und lautere luefter verbauen? 

ich hab mir eben mal ein paar rezensionen zum xl1 von noiseblocker angesehen: manche klagen ueber mehr oder weniger stark wahrnehmbare lagergeraeusche, andere warnen vor einer vertikalen montage, da der luefter dann ein lautes summen von sich gibt... den wuerde ich (ich! ohne eine kaufverweigerung zu propagieren) nicht mal probieren, weil die gefahr dann doch zu grosz ist, das geld in den sand gesetzt zu haben...

ich will dich, ini, gar nicht ueberreden, be quiet-luefter zu kaufen (die stehen ja nichtmal in deiner vorauswahl)... ich weisz sehr wohl, wie schmerzhaft es ist, fuer einen luefter so viel geld auszugeben... ich will eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich dieses prozedere durchlebt und in der hoffnung auf einen endlich vernuenftigen luefter sogar noch wesentlich mehr geld ausgegeben habe (noctua, silenx, beide >20eur)... glaub mir, es schmerzt letztlich noch mehr, wenn im rechner dann teurerer (oder auch billigerer) schrott werkelt und du nochmal einkaufen gehst 

grueSZe


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Das Staubproblem ist mir relativ gleich, hab genug Druckluftspray im Haus.  

Ich habe die Lüfter aus dem Grund nicht in meiner Vorauswahl weil ich versucht hatte Optik mit Leistung zu verbinden. 

Gerade deswegen hatte ich Nanoxia gewählt, Coolink ist mir wie gesagt auch ins Auge gesprungen. Man könne sich ja eine UV Kaltlichtkathode kaufen. 

Ich habe jetzt meinen seitlichen Lüfter vom Netz genommen, mal sehen wie sich das Temperaturmäßig verhält. Bis jetzt nimmt sich das nichts, vor allem weil der seitliche Lüfter eher auf Grafikkartenhöhe hängt und weit entfernt vom CPU-Kühler liegt. 

Übrigens sieht der besagte BeQuiet Lüfter echt gar nicht mal schlecht aus wenn man es so sieht, aber hmmmmm er überzeugt irgendwie noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## Dicken (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Hallo Ini,
ich bin persönlich sehr von der neuen DX Serie von Nanoxia Überzeugt. Die Lüfter sind bei 12cm sogar noch mit kleineren Gewindigkeiten zubekommen als bei der FX Serie. Die FX Serie kostet mehr als die DX Serie weil diese ja noch Wasserdicht und einen abnehmbaren Flügel hat. Aber wenn es dir um leise und eine Starke Optik mit UV geht ist die DX Serie von Nanoxia die beste Wahl. Dort gibt es sogar einen 140mm vielleicht passend für einen CPU Kühler...


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Sind 96 m³/h jetzt wenig, oder wie darf ich das interpretieren?



nein 96 m³/h sind nicht wenig aber ich mein ja auch die silent wings  
die silentwings förtern mit 300 rpm mehr nur 85 m³/h... lagerbrummen oder ähnliches hab ich bei beiden modellen nicht... deswegen würd ich an deiner stelle die blacksilent pros nehmen, weil sie mehr reserven haben und runtergeregelt aus dem gehäuse nicht mehr wahrnehmbar sind... wenn man jedoch die silentwings nimmt dann sind sie bei 7V leise und haben noch einen akzeptablen durchsatz aber darunter befördern sie so gut wie keine luft mehr...

zu den nanoxia: ich hab sie selbst nicht kann also nichts mit 100% wahrscheinlichkeit sagen aber ich glaub gelesen zu haben, dass manche von ihnen brummen wenn sie überkopf eingebaut sind...


----------



## Rolk (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich die aktuellen (schwarz-weissen) Arctic Cooling Lüfter empfehlen. Damit kannst du keinen finanziellen Fehlgriff machen, weil die Dinger Spotbillig und sehr gut sind. Laut Herstellerangaben liegen die Lüfter je nach Modell zwischen 0,3 und 0,5 Sone und der Luftdurchsatz ist auch ok. Ich hab von Arctic Cooling bisher 3 verschiedene Lüfter ausprobiert und denke die Angaben kann man so unterschreiben. Über Langzeiterfahrungen kann ich allerdings noch nichts sagen.


Caseking.de » Lüfter » Arctic Cooling


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Wäre interessant zu erfahren wie lau dieses Brummen sein sollte, lauter als ein Lüfter wird es ja wohl nicht sein, zumal ich die oberen Lüfter ja noch nicht ersetzen will, da würden die alten Coller Master Case Fans dann erstmal hinkommen, es passen oben ja 2 140mm Lüfter hin, da könnte man also schon etwas mit viel Leistung nehmen um die Luft förmlich hinaus zu blasen. 

Mal eine Frage, in wie fern machen sich Entkoppler zur Nennlautstärke eines Lüfters bemerkbar? 

Beispiel, der verlinkte Noiseblocker hat 21db(A) + Entkoppler, diese verhindern ja die Übertragung unerwünschter Vibrationen an das Gehäuse, sind die Lüfter dann wirklich ein wenig, bis viel Leiser?


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Silent wings is ne Modeerscheinung immoment


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



rabit schrieb:


> Silent wings is ne Modeerscheinung immoment



Wie kommst du darauf? Ich finde die Lüfter echt Klasse: sie verbinden gute Leistungen (Durchsatz, um den geht es ja schließlich bei Luftkühlung) und geringe Lautstärke. Klar haben sie nicht die "Pimp-Optik" wie  viele andere... dafür überzeugen sie durchaus mit inneren Werten! Die meisten Lüfter bleiben leider einfach nur schöne Blender. Wer aber auf geringe Lautstärke wert legt, muss z.Z. einfach einen Kompromiss finden zwischen Optik und Leistung...


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Ich habe doch garnix negatives daruber gesagt^^
Nur ist das so, dass ich es nicht mehr hören kann silent wings silent wings....war damals mit den Pabst und den Noiseblocker lüftern genau so aber durch die Bank waren alle gute Lüfter.


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Ini schrieb:


> Wäre interessant zu erfahren wie laut dieses Brummen sein sollte, lauter als ein Lüfter wird es ja wohl nicht sein, zumal ich die oberen Lüfter ja noch nicht ersetzen will, da würden die alten Coller Master Case Fans dann erstmal hinkommen, es passen oben ja 2 140mm Lüfter hin, da könnte man also schon etwas mit viel Leistung nehmen um die Luft förmlich hinaus zu blasen.
> 
> Mal eine Frage, in wie fern machen sich Entkoppler zur Nennlautstärke eines Lüfters bemerkbar?
> 
> Beispiel, der verlinkte Noiseblocker hat 21db(A) + Entkoppler, diese verhindern ja die Übertragung unerwünschter Vibrationen an das Gehäuse, sind die Lüfter dann wirklich ein wenig, bis viel Leiser?



Bin immer noch ein wenig unentschlossen und finde immer und immer mehr Lüfter welche ich mir am liebsten sofort kaufen wollen würde.


----------



## rabit (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Schon mal über eine Lüftersteuerung nachgedacht?
Verschönert die ront und Du brauchst keuíne neuen Lüfter und steuerst die Lüfter nach bedarf!


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



rabit schrieb:


> Schon mal über eine Lüftersteuerung nachgedacht?
> Verschönert die ront und Du brauchst keuíne neuen Lüfter und steuerst die Lüfter nach bedarf!



Drüber nachgedacht habe ich schon, durchaus. 

Da ist das Sortiment doch auch breit gefächert. Bräuchte dann trotzdem ein paar neue Lüfter, da ich noch 2 Lüfter mit reinem Molex-Anschluss habe.

Ich wollt eigentlich erst neue Lüfter, dann kann ich über eine Lüftersteuerung nach denken, oder sieht das wer anders?


----------



## Gnome (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Würde ich auch sagen. Neue Lüfter + Lüftersteuerung. Im Bereich Steuerung kann ich die Aerocool Touch 1000 empfehlen . Zwar nur 4 Lüfter anschließbar, aber völlig ausreichend, finde ich. Rest kann man ja übers Mainboard regeln, falls man ein Asus Board hat > Q Fan^^


----------



## Ini (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Gnome schrieb:


> Würde ich auch sagen. Neue Lüfter + Lüftersteuerung. Im Bereich Steuerung kann ich die Aerocool Touch 1000 empfehlen . Zwar nur 4 Lüfter anschließbar, aber völlig ausreichend, finde ich. Rest kann man ja übers Mainboard regeln, falls man ein Asus Board hat > Q Fan^^



Leider Gottes hat mein Mainboard (AsRock A770 CrossFire) nur einen 3-Pin Anschluss plus eben den CPU_Fan


----------



## Gnome (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Wieviel Fans willste denn einbauen? Eigl. reichen da 4 Anschlüsse an ner Steuerung dicke aus, mehr braucht man eh nur bei ner WaKü (für den/die Radiator/en)


----------



## Ini (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Gnome schrieb:


> Wieviel Fans willste denn einbauen? Eigl. reichen da 4 Anschlüsse an ner Steuerung dicke aus, mehr braucht man eh nur bei ner WaKü (für den/die Radiator/en)



Wenn würde ich schon alle steuern wollen die ich dann im Case verbaut habe, sprich wären das 5-6 Lüfter. Nur die Steuerungen sind so teuer...  

Mal sehen, mal sehen, erstmal neue Lüfter^^


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Ich bin mit den Noiseblocker Multiframe sehr zufrieden. Leise und einen guten Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Ini (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Bin ja stark am Überlegen ob es nicht dieses Set wird:

Coolink SWiF2-1201 18,2 dB/A 1200 U/min

und dazu 

Scythe Kaze Q 3.5 - schwarz

was haltet ihr davon? Eine farb- oder nicht farbliche UV Kathode wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert, oder?


----------



## kimkoma (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Also ein 120mm Noctua schafft mit 700 U/min, 56,9 m³/h, bei gerade mal 6,8 dB(A) = der Hammer

und ein 140mm Noctua macht mit 1.200 U/Min, , 110,3 m³/h, mit 19,6 dB(A) und du kannst ihn noch auf 10,1 dB(A) runterregeln, besser geht es nicht. Teurer glaub ich aber auch nicht.

Jedenfalls tausch ich gerade meine ganzen Lüfter (Xigmatek) gegen Noctuas.


----------



## Ini (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



kimkoma schrieb:


> Also ein 120mm Noctua schafft mit 700 U/min, 56,9 m³/h, bei gerade mal 6,8 dB(A) = der Hammer
> 
> und ein 140mm Noctua macht mit 1.200 U/Min, , 110,3 m³/h, mit 19,6 dB(A) und du kannst ihn noch auf 10,1 dB(A) runterregeln, besser geht es nicht. Teurer glaub ich aber auch nicht.
> 
> Jedenfalls tausch ich gerade meine ganzen Lüfter (Xigmatek) gegen Noctuas.



Da liegt das Problem, so schön sich das auch alles anhört, ich bin doch nur ein armer Fachinformatiker Azubi, irgendwo muss das Geld ja herkommen  

Kann ja meine Multiplex-Papst-Lüfter nehmen  Ne, war ein Spaß.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Wenns um einen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke, Qualität und guter Leistung geht, würde ich diese Lüfter empfehlen:

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

1000 rpm, 69 m³/h und nahezu unhörbar.


Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online

1500 rpm, 98 m³/h und noch als leise zu bezeichnen.


Was beide auszeichnet ist die hervorragende Qualität der Lager, die Ausstattung (Entkoppler und gesleevtes Kabel) und vor allem der niedrige Preis (7-8€).


----------



## Dicken (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Mir fehlt immer mehr auf das Leute hier in den foren Ihren Geschmack an Lüftern, als die einzig wahre Lösung anpreisen. Vom Technischen sind die Multiframe Lüfter durch die Patentierte Rahmen und lüfter entkopplung highend. Diese wird von Be-Quiet in der Silentwing serie nachgebaut. Zum Nachteil der Kunden verwendet Be-Quiet einen Antivibration Gummi, welcher kaum dämpfung bring im vergleich zu den richtigen Multiframes von Noiseblocker. Es ist sehr traurig das viele Leute ihr in den Forum immer die Verpackungsdaten runter beten, diese sind aber oft nicht korrekt, da es in Europa leider immer noch keine Pflicht auf Richtigkeit der Leistungsdaten gibt. Die vermeitlich professionellen Nutzer hier sind genauso ahnunglos wie so manche User der die Frage nach dem Besten Lüfter stellt. Fakt ist nur eines wenn man sich einen Lüfter aussucht sollte man Ihnen nach Aussehen und einer ungefähren lautstärke auswählen. Technische Details können über eine Lebensdauer und aber selten über die Performance was aussagen. Der Einzige vom TÜV geprüfte und gegen alle Markenlüfter verglichende Lüfter ist der Multiframe. Mir persönlich ist das aber ziemlich egal, weil ich nun mal auf das FX Design von Nanoxia stehe und diese auch bei langsamen Umdrehungen gut, wind erzeugen, gemesen mit ein Windstärken Messgerät von Conrad. 39€ plus lüftertrichter... Aber auch diese Werte sind genau und können nichts beweisen. Jeder der meint er bräuchte einen Lüfter sollte sich die Zahlreichen Brands auf den Markt anschauen. Es gibt soviele und alle haben ihrendwas um sich am Markt zubehaupten. Es ist ziemlich egal welchen Lüfter man wählt. Es muss nur einem persönlich gefallen. Dir scheint der Coolink und der Scythe zugefallen. Ich kann es verstehen, vorallem der Scythe hat gute werte. Vom Coolink bin ich nicht überzeugt. Aber es geht nicht darum. Vom Design ist er ja recht nett. 
Probiere es ruhig mit der Combo, wenn dir was nicht zusagt kannst du es ja, noch mal mit anderen 
Marken Probieren, Lüfter sind ja nicht so teuer....


----------



## Ini (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Wenns um einen Kompromiss aus Lautstärke, Qualität und guter Leistung geht, würde ich diese Lüfter empfehlen:
> 
> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL1 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1000rpm, 69m³/h, 13dB(A) : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online
> 
> ...



Die XL 2 Rev 3.0 gibts ja schon für 6,87€, ist ja nen Schnäppchen. Da könnt ich mir eigentlich gleich 4 Stück kaufen (2 oben, 1 hinten und 1 kA wo). Eine Lüftersteuerung wär auch drin, da würde ja eigentlich die Kaze Master von Scythe reichen.



Dicken schrieb:


> Mir fehlt immer mehr auf das Leute hier in den foren Ihren Geschmack an Lüftern, als die einzig wahre Lösung anpreisen. Vom Technischen sind die Multiframe Lüfter durch die Patentierte Rahmen und lüfter entkopplung highend. Diese wird von Be-Quiet in der Silentwing serie nachgebaut. Zum Nachteil der Kunden verwendet Be-Quiet einen Antivibration Gummi, welcher kaum dämpfung bring im vergleich zu den richtigen Multiframes von Noiseblocker. Es ist sehr traurig das viele Leute ihr in den Forum immer die Verpackungsdaten runter beten, diese sind aber oft nicht korrekt, da es in Europa leider immer noch keine Pflicht auf Richtigkeit der Leistungsdaten gibt. Die vermeitlich professionellen Nutzer hier sind genauso ahnunglos wie so manche User der die Frage nach dem Besten Lüfter stellt. Fakt ist nur eines wenn man sich einen Lüfter aussucht sollte man Ihnen nach Aussehen und einer ungefähren lautstärke auswählen. Technische Details können über eine Lebensdauer und aber selten über die Performance was aussagen. Der Einzige vom TÜV geprüfte und gegen alle Markenlüfter verglichende Lüfter ist der Multiframe. Mir persönlich ist das aber ziemlich egal, weil ich nun mal auf das FX Design von Nanoxia stehe und diese auch bei langsamen Umdrehungen gut, wind erzeugen, gemesen mit ein Windstärken Messgerät von Conrad. 39€ plus lüftertrichter... Aber auch diese Werte sind genau und können nichts beweisen. Jeder der meint er bräuchte einen Lüfter sollte sich die Zahlreichen Brands auf den Markt anschauen. Es gibt soviele und alle haben ihrendwas um sich am Markt zubehaupten. Es ist ziemlich egal welchen Lüfter man wählt. Es muss nur einem persönlich gefallen. Dir scheint der Coolink und der Scythe zugefallen. Ich kann es verstehen, vorallem der Scythe hat gute werte. Vom Coolink bin ich nicht überzeugt. Aber es geht nicht darum. Vom Design ist er ja recht nett.
> Probiere es ruhig mit der Combo, wenn dir was nicht zusagt kannst du es ja, noch mal mit anderen
> Marken Probieren, Lüfter sind ja nicht so teuer....



Gefriemelt wird heute eh überall. Danke für deinen Post. Dann verhält sich das ja wie bei den TV Herstellern, deren Messmethoden unterscheiden sich ja auch von denen der Konkurrenz, demnach auch die Ergebnisse. Wenn ich jetzt einfach drauf los kaufen würde und danach gehe welche mir gefallen mMn ein ordentliches Verhältnis zu dem haben worauf ich Wert lege. könnte ich meinen eigenen Lüfterhandel aufmachen.


----------



## kimkoma (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Dicken schrieb:


> Mir fehlt immer mehr auf das Leute hier in den foren Ihren Geschmack an Lüftern, als die einzig wahre Lösung anpreisen. Vom Technischen sind die Multiframe Lüfter durch die Patentierte Rahmen und lüfter entkopplung highend. Diese wird von Be-Quiet in der Silentwing serie nachgebaut. Zum Nachteil der Kunden verwendet Be-Quiet einen Antivibration Gummi, welcher kaum dämpfung bring im vergleich zu den richtigen Multiframes von Noiseblocker. Es ist sehr traurig das viele Leute ihr in den Forum immer die Verpackungsdaten runter beten, diese sind aber oft nicht korrekt, da es in Europa leider immer noch keine Pflicht auf Richtigkeit der Leistungsdaten gibt. Die vermeitlich professionellen Nutzer hier sind genauso ahnunglos wie so manche User der die Frage nach dem Besten Lüfter stellt. Fakt ist nur eines wenn man sich einen Lüfter aussucht sollte man Ihnen nach Aussehen und einer ungefähren lautstärke auswählen. Technische Details können über eine Lebensdauer und aber selten über die Performance was aussagen. Der Einzige vom TÜV geprüfte und gegen alle Markenlüfter verglichende Lüfter ist der Multiframe. Mir persönlich ist das aber ziemlich egal, weil ich nun mal auf das FX Design von Nanoxia stehe und diese auch bei langsamen Umdrehungen gut, wind erzeugen, gemesen mit ein Windstärken Messgerät von Conrad. 39€ plus lüftertrichter... Aber auch diese Werte sind genau und können nichts beweisen. Jeder der meint er bräuchte einen Lüfter sollte sich die Zahlreichen Brands auf den Markt anschauen. Es gibt soviele und alle haben ihrendwas um sich am Markt zubehaupten. Es ist ziemlich egal welchen Lüfter man wählt. Es muss nur einem persönlich gefallen. Dir scheint der Coolink und der Scythe zugefallen. Ich kann es verstehen, vorallem der Scythe hat gute werte. Vom Coolink bin ich nicht überzeugt. Aber es geht nicht darum. Vom Design ist er ja recht nett.
> Probiere es ruhig mit der Combo, wenn dir was nicht zusagt kannst du es ja, noch mal mit anderen
> Marken Probieren, Lüfter sind ja nicht so teuer....



Und mir fällt immer wieder auf das sich Leute hier in den Foren für was besseres halten weil sie ein Windstärken Messgerät besitzen.

Natürlich geht probieren über Studieren aber ich rede hier nicht über Revoltek  sondern über Noctua. Diese Firma hat vielleicht auch einen gewissen Ruf zu verlieren. Womit ich sagen will das sie keine Spaßangaben auf ihren Verpackungen haben um sich irgendwie besser da stehen zu lassen. Außerdem muss man sich ja an irgend etwas orientieren, außer die Leistungen sind einem egal.


----------



## rabit (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

die Xigmatec Lüfter sind auch ganz gut.
(Habe ich in Benutzung)^^


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



rabit schrieb:


> die Xigmatec Lüfter sind auch ganz gut.
> (Habe ich in Benutzung)^^



Was trägt diese Aussage bitte zum Thema bei? 

@ Dicken
Es ist allerdings auch nicht richtig, Leute hier im Forum zu verurteilen, die mit der Leistung ihrer Lüfter zufrieden sind bzw. ihren Ansprüchen genügen. Die meisten hier wollen / können nun mal nicht 15 Euro oder mehr für ihre Lüfter ausgeben... Allerdings teile ich deine Meinung, dass die technischen Angaben der Hersteller teils völlig überzogen und nicht nachvollziehbar sind.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Habe ich Doppelt sorry !


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



> *DeFenSoOOoR*
> Allerdings teile ich deine Meinung, dass die technischen Angaben der Hersteller teils völlig überzogen und nicht nachvollziehbar sind.



Dar zu ein kleines Beispiel PCGH hat angegeben der Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 3,7 Sonne laut ist was 55 dB entspricht (ungefähr) bei Caseking steht : Lüfter: 120 mm (28 dB(A), 1.000 - 2.000 U/Min hoffe das es nicht Minimum sind.


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*



Hendrix !!! schrieb:


> Dar zu ein kleines Beispiel PCGH hat angegeben der Xigmatek Balder SD1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm 3,7 Sonne laut ist was 55 dB entspricht (ungefähr) bei Caseking steht : Lüfter: 120 mm (28 dB(A), 1.000 - 2.000 U/Min hoffe das es nicht Minimum sind.



Und selbst wenn es die Minimum-Angabe wär - dann verschweigt der Hersteller trotzdem den brüllenden Lärm bei voller Drehzahl! Dieses Beispiel verdeutlich sehr gut, was ich meine  

Also: verlasst euch zumindest bei der Lautstärke nicht auf irgendwelche Werbeaussagen, sondern auf eure eigenen Ohren! Oder auf einheitliche und reproduzierbare Tests z.B. von PCGH


----------



## Dicken (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Genau richtig, die meisten Firmen auch so manche mit großen Namen, wissen darum, das ein Otto Normal nur mit den Ohr testen kann. Hinzu kommt das ein Windkanal oder Windstrom Messgerät nichts aussagen, weil Sie nun mal unterschiedlich messen. Noctua führt seine Messing der Lautstärke im Abstand von einem 1 Meter aus, bei Casekings Xigmatek sind es vielleicht sogar 2 meter. Und bei anderen Herstellern sogar noch mehr oder einfach nur geratene Zahlen. Es gibt einfach kein verlässliches verfahren, vielleicht entsteht mal ein Lüfter TÜV der sowas mal vergleichbar macht. 

Zu der Meinung das mein Post angreifend auf Nutzer gewirkt hat, die kein Messgerät haben oder kein Budget für den Lüfterkauf, möchte ich nur sagen. Es tut mir leid! Es war nicht meine Absicht es sollte nur mehr darüber aufklären, das ein Lüfter kauf nun mal eben nicht so einfach ist. 

Ausserdem wollte ich euch vorschlagen, die Rechte im Online Kauf mehr zunutzen. Ihr habt nach Fernabgabegesetz in Deutschland mehr Rechte als im Ladengeschäft. Also kauft euch Online die Lüfter welche, ihr meint die besten sind. Ihr habt 14 Tage zeit die Dinger zutesten und Sie euerer Konfiguartion des Systems anzupassen. Ihr solltet nur dabei drauf achten, das ihr die Dinger nicht beschädigt zurück gibt. Dann seid ihr zum kaufverpflichtet, also erhaltet dann keine Gutschrift. Testet die Lüfter am besten mit extra gekauften Antivibrationspuffern, diese dinger kosten wenig und beschädigen den Lüfter nicht. Nutzt nicht das Zubehör aus der Verpackung. Testet nur den Lüfter. Seid Vorsichtig mit der Verpackung. Nicht wieder Verkaufsfähige Ware wird nicht zurück erstattet. Pech hat man wenn der Hersteller seine Verpackungen so Gebaut hat, das man sie nicht Öffnen kann. Aber dann testet man diesen Lüfter halt nicht. Oder geht halt ein Risiko ein... 

Grundsätzlich habt ihr viele Möglichkeiten wie ihr Lüfter verlässlich testen könnt. Ohne Euch von Medien und anderen Quellen beeinflussen zulassen. Die einzig ware Meinung über ein Produkt ist euer eigenes. Andere werden immer anders Urteilen als Ihr selbst...


----------



## Luemmel (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*


Was ist denn hier los? Ich glaube mit den letzten 100 posts ist dem Themenersteller wohl kaum zu helfen, oder? 
Google doch mal 120 bzw 140mm Lüfter Roundup. Da gibts meine ich auf orthy.de gute Übersichten. 

Es gibt keinen unhörbaren Lüfter, aber durchaus bessere und schlechtere Lager. Ich selbst habe bis jetzt Noiseblcker, Nanoxia, Xigmatek, Enermaxx, und Scythe gehabt. 

Am meisten angetan war ich von den Noiseblockern (egal ob Multiframe/Blacksilent Serie). Mittlerer Luftdurchsatz, dafür sehr leise.
Als 140er unbedingt die neue Schwarze Serie nehmen -  der XK1 brummt!

Enermax Cluster: Sehr leise, aber wenig Luftdruck.

Xigmatek: XLF Reihe - werkeln Momentan in meinem Midgard, auf 700 RPM per Lüftersteuerung guter Kompromiss aus Leistung/Laufruhe. Ohne Steuerung allerdings mit 1000/1500 Umdrehungen deutlich zu laut.
Der 140er leidet ein wenig unter dem nicht so tollen Lager, leises klackern, aber im gedämmten CAse kein Problem. Aber die Optik....

Nanoxia: Waren mir in der Geräuschcharakteristik irgendwie nicht so angenehm, haben aber einen super Lufturchsatz.

Scythe Lüfter: bei mir alle mit Lagerschleifen. Und Langweilig schwarz - aber funktionieren auch.

Zusammengefaßt: Machst mit allen nix verkehrt, wenns leise und nicht so teuer sein soll - noiseblocker, wenns schick sein soll - xigmatek und beides geht mit den xigmatek und ner Lüftersteuerung.

Greetz....

PS Hätte hier auch noch verschiedene Lüfter zum Verkauf...


----------



## Hendrix !!! (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Ich finde leider das die Xigmatek auch mit Lüftersteuerung gut zu hören sind habe Xigmatek Utgard Gedämmt !

Alles Über 5 dB ist also Laut !


----------



## Ini (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Neue Lüfter müssen her*

Wenn es Ende des Monats Geld gegeben hat werde ich mir wohl 3 Coolink Lüfter sowie den neuen Coolink CPU Kühler gönnen, dürfte eigentlich recht gut damit fahren. Denk ich mal. 

Und diesen Fan-Controller bekomme ich geschenkt.


----------

